# Gongylus gongloides



## Oli (Apr 1, 2005)

Hey, i am looking to get some Gongylus gongloides, and wandered if they have to eat flying pray, or will crickets will do?

Thanks


----------



## Macano (Apr 1, 2005)

Mine took crickets - once. Ever since then they just smack em away. But flies, wow they eat those like there's no tomorrow. My L4 gongy has eaten 31 house flies and one honey bee this week alone! I'm not going to feed it for a while as it looks like a blimp  

I'm not fibbing either. I had to order those flies over the internet, and I've been keeping track of who gets what. I'm amazed they have such a large appetite!


----------



## Andrew (Apr 1, 2005)

Ive read on one of the caresheets for G. Gongylodes that they cannot make oothecae properly on a cricket diet, but I have never raised this species before so I dont know for sure.

Thanks,

Andrew


----------

